# How to make bootable pen drive with iso image



## CadCrazy (May 18, 2007)

I have bootable iso image. How to copy it to pen drive and to make it bootable.

Thanks

hello anyone please help me


----------



## krates (May 18, 2007)

Don't Know But Thinks It May Work Open The Open The Bootable Cd Image Through Daemon Tool Or Such Utilities Copy All The Contents From The Image tO The Pen Drive Rename The Pen Drive To The Cd Name Now Insert Your Pen Drive And Reboot The Computer Open The Bios Enable The First Boot Device As The Usb Drive In which Your Pen Drive Is Save Changes Reboot The Computer See If It Is Booting The The Pen Drive Or Not If Not Try Changing The Usb Port Cause I Think You u May Not Be Knowing The Port


















If It Work Then Thanks Me 
Otherwise I Am Sorry For The Hard Work


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 18, 2007)

Well here's a way to do it :

You need these two utilities to get your work done :
BBIE - Bart's Boot Image Extractor *nu2.nu/bbie/
Bart's MKBT, Make Bootable *nu2.nu/mkbt/

First , format your zip drive to FAT 32 Filesystem , now to make drive bootable follow these steps :
1. Extract boot sector of cd using bbie [e.g "bbie image.iso" , "bbie e:"]
2. This will create file image1.bin
3. now copy the contents of the iso or cd onto you USB drive.
4. now execute this command "mkbt -c -x {you zip drive letter} image1.bin"

also , if you want to boot a linux filesystem or the likes then you can follow this guide *www.althack.com/2006/03/10/how-to-run-linux-on-a-usb-drive/


----------



## CadCrazy (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Zeeshan Quireshi

A lengthy procedure for a lazy person like me. I ll try it anyway


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 20, 2007)

mkbt only supports floppy drives. what to do now?


----------



## VexByte (May 27, 2007)

And also most importantly, *most of the BIOS'es don't have the provision to boot from the USB.*


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 28, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> And also most importantly, *most of the BIOS'es don't have the provision to boot from the USB.*


 nah , most BIOS'es from 2000 have the ability to boot off USB drives


----------



## mwolff (Jan 12, 2008)

-x        Expert mode (do not check drive A or B only)

from *nu2.nu/mkbt/#syntax


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 13, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> nah , most BIOS'es from 2000 have the ability to boot off USB drives



are u sure?

i own msi rs482m2-il mobo and i cant find the usb boot thing in my bios. can u hlp me out?

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## sravan (Jun 21, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Well here's a way to do it :
> 
> You need these two utilities to get your work done :
> BBIE - Bart's Boot Image Extractor *nu2.nu/bbie/
> ...



I did all these 
but i am not able to boot from pen drive.The cursor just blinks while booting and nothing happens
Also  is the file image1.bin is visible in pendrive? .I cannot see such file even after i copied it to pendrive using mkbt


----------



## sravan (Jun 22, 2008)

can any one help me ?


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the help guys. 

Just wanted to know 2 things:

1)Is it possible to reformat a "bootable" pen drive to fat32 format?
2)Is it possible to boot into the Asus P5N32 E SLI BIOS from a bootable pen drive?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 25, 2009)

> 1)Is it possible to reformat a "bootable" pen drive to fat32 format?


Yes


> 2)Is it possible to boot into the Asus P5N32 E SLI BIOS from a bootable pen drive?


You actually first access the BIOS before you boot up.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

krates said:


> Don't Know But Thinks It May Work Open The Open The Bootable Cd Image Through Daemon Tool Or Such Utilities Copy All The Contents From The Image tO The Pen Drive Rename The Pen Drive To The Cd Name Now Insert Your Pen Drive And Reboot The Computer Open The Bios Enable The First Boot Device As The Usb Drive In which Your Pen Drive Is Save Changes Reboot The Computer See If It Is Booting The The Pen Drive Or Not If Not Try Changing The Usb Port Cause I Think You u May Not Be Knowing The Port
> 
> If It Work Then Thanks Me
> Otherwise I Am Sorry For The Hard Work


Krates ki abh tak ki sabhse badhiya post.


----------



## rishimittal (Oct 2, 2009)

UNetbootin allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for a variety of Linux distributions from Windows or Linux, without requiring you to burn a CD.

*unetbootin.sourceforge.net/


----------



## pillainp (Oct 2, 2009)

1. Download and install *UltraISO* trial.

2. Plug in your pen drive.

3. Open UltraISO as Administrator (right-click shortcut, "Run as Administrator")

4. Open the CD/DVD image file you want to write to pendrive in this instance of UltraISO (File>Open).

5. Under the Bootable menu, select Write Disk Image.

6. A new dialog should open up, listing your pen drive(s).

7. Select the pendrive you want to write your image to.

8. Set the Write Method to USB-HDD (or USB-HDD+ if your BIOS supports it).

9. Click the Write button, and then click Yes/OK in the warning dialog (All data on this drive will be destroyed ....... do you want to continue) that pops up.

8. Sit back, relax and enjoy a drink.


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

Guys, the thread is over two years old. Please...


----------



## heidy_james (Mar 26, 2010)

This is a revealing site, which have the most up-to-date news and links. The perks are endless of this handy site. Thanks for giving out this info; it’s really precious for me.


----------

